# Elex Spieldauer?



## ikron777 (11. Dezember 2017)

wie lange habt ihr gebraucht um Elex durchzuspielen? PB gibt ja ne Spieldauer von 50-70h an. Ich bin nach 38h komplett durch mit der Story. Ich bin auch oft einfach nur durch die Gegend gerannt und habe verschiedenes Zeug eingesammelt. Einige wenige Orte habe ich sicher noch nicht endeckt. Hängt es vielleicht auch davon ab, welcher Fraktion man sich angeschlossen hat? Ich habe mich den Outlaws angeschlossen weil sie ziemlich gute Waffen hatten Die Kleriker waren mir etwas zu religiös und die Berserker mit ihren Gesetzen, konnte mich damit nicht so wirklich anfreunden. Gegen Ende habe ich dann auch bemerkt, dass die Outlaws auch keine wirklich gute Wahl waren. Haben mich gegen Ende dann alle als Erzfeind angesehen


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. Dezember 2017)

30 bis 40 Stunden ist normal und unabhängig von der Fraktion.


----------



## ikron777 (11. Dezember 2017)

Okay, warum geben die Entwickler dann eine Spieldauer von 50-70h an?


----------



## MrFob (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe jeden Stein umgedreht, jede Quest gemacht, hab alle Texte gelesen und bin auch sicher nicht immer super effizient vorgegangen (keine Questmarker, drum auch viel suchen), hab mir wirklich viel Zeit gelassen und habe vielleicht auch mal hier und da das Menue fuer ne halbe Stunde laufen lassen, wenn ich nen Telefonanruf oder so bekommen habe. Mein GOG Galazy Timer sagt 68 Stunden Spielzeit. Also das ist sicher das Maximum, was man aus einem einzelnen Playthrough raus holen kann denke ich.


----------



## ikron777 (11. Dezember 2017)

Okay, das erklärt einiges  Ich habe öfter mal die Sprachausgabe übersprungen, den Text aber trotzdem immer schnell durchgelesen. Und ohne Questmarker würde ich durchdrehen Hätte da keine Geduld zu, alles zu durchsuchen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2017)

Es kann auch noch gut sein, dass "Gelegenheitsgamer" locker auf 20h mehr Spielzeit kommen als erfahrene Gamer, weil sie oft an einer Quest scheitern und sie mehrfach machen müssen. So oder so sind Aussagen vom Publisher natürlich ohnehin "Werbung"


----------



## ikron777 (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich spiele eigentlich extrem selten. Die einzigen Spiele die ich wirklich mal durchgespielt habe sind Gothic 1,2 ,3, Risen 1+2, Max Payne 1-2, die ganze GTA Reihe, die Prince of Persia Reihe, das Tomb Raider von 2013 und seit gestern nun auch Elex. Selten schafft es ein Spiel mich so zu fesseln, wie oben genannte Spiele


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2017)

ikron777 schrieb:


> Ich spiele eigentlich extrem selten. Die einzigen Spiele die ich wirklich mal durchgespielt habe sind Gothic 1,2 ,3, Risen 1+2, Max Payne 1-2, die ganze GTA Reihe, die Prince of Persia Reihe, das Tomb Raider von 2013 und seit gestern nun auch Elex. Selten schafft es ein Spiel mich so zu fesseln, wie oben genannte Spiele



Hast du denn nur "die Story" gespielt oder auch alle Nebenquests?


----------



## ikron777 (11. Dezember 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast du denn nur "die Story" gespielt oder auch alle Nebenquests?



Ich denke, dass ich auch den überwiegenden Teil der Nebenquests erledigt habe. Ich bin auch öfter mal durch die Gegend gerannt und habe immer mal wieder versteckte Orte gefunden, an denen ich neue Quests bekommen habe. Kann man es irgendwie überprüfen, ob es irgendwo noch offene Quests gibt?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2017)

ikron777 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ich auch den überwiegenden Teil der Nebenquests erledigt habe. Ich bin auch öfter mal durch die Gegend gerannt und habe immer mal wieder versteckte Orte gefunden, an denen ich neue Quests bekommen habe. Kann man es irgendwie überprüfen, ob es irgendwo noch offene Quests gibt?


 Keine Ahnung, aber die mögliche Spielzeit wird halt eher inkl. der Nebenquests angegeben und selbst dann auch mal ein wenig übertrieben...


----------



## MrFob (11. Dezember 2017)

Hast du die "Die vier Haeuser" Quest (ohne Hilfen aus dem Internet) gemacht?


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin bei 73 Stunden und habe kaum etwas für die Hauptquest gemacht und mich gerade erst einer Fraktion angeschlossen. Kommt immer auf die Spielweise an. Ich bin jemand, der alles erkundet. Wenn man nur die nötigsten Quests macht und immer die Schnellreise nutzt, ist man sicher deutlich schneller durch, aber man verpasst halt auch viel. Schnellreise nutze ich zwar, aber nur von einem Teleporter zum anderen (einfach so zu jedem Teleporter reisen fühlt sich für mich irgendwie falsch an).


----------



## ikron777 (11. Dezember 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Hast du die "Die vier Haeuser" Quest (ohne Hilfen aus dem Internet) gemacht?



Oh, davon habe ich nichts mitbekommen  Wo startet man die Quest?


----------



## ikron777 (11. Dezember 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich bin bei 73 Stunden und habe kaum etwas für die Hauptquest gemacht und mich gerade erst einer Fraktion angeschlossen. Kommt immer auf die Spielweise an. Ich bin jemand, der alles erkundet. Wenn man nur die nötigsten Quests macht und immer die Schnellreise nutzt, ist man sicher deutlich schneller durch, aber man verpasst halt auch viel. Schnellreise nutze ich zwar, aber nur von einem Teleporter zum anderen (einfach so zu jedem Teleporter reisen fühlt sich für mich irgendwie falsch an).



Warum fühlt es sich falsch an?  Mich würde es schon stören, wenn Teleporter, Questmarker etc. nicht da wären. Bin sehr froh darüber, dass es sie in ELEX gibt. Ich habe manchmal halt keine Lust durch die ganze Welt zu rennen und dauernd iwelche Monster anzugreifen, will wissen wie die Story weitergeht


----------



## MrFob (11. Dezember 2017)

ikron777 schrieb:


> Oh, davon habe ich nichts mitbekommen  Wo startet man die Quest?



Oh, entweder im Kleriker-Lager, nachdem fuer das eine Maedel in den Archiven das eine Buch organisiert hat und ein paar Tage spaeter nochmal bei ihr vorbei schaut, oder du findest einfach eines von den "verwitterten Photos". Ich frage auch nur, weil das einer zeitaufwendigsten Quests ist. Man muss 10 Buecher finden aber es gibt keine Questmarker. Stattdessen kommt jedes Buch mit einem Photo von der Location, wo das naechste Buch versteckt ist. Die muss man dann anhand der Umgebungsmerkmale finden und dort nach dem naechsten Hinweis suchen. Das dauert schon ein wenig ... zumindest bei mir.



Spoiler



Dafuer erfaehrt man aber als Aufloesung auch, was aus dem Raumfahrtprogramm wurde, mit dem sie Leute vor dem Asteroideneinschlag in Sicherheit bringen wollten, wie die Kleriker gegruendet wurden und wes es mit Calaan wirklich auf sich hat.


----------



## ikron777 (12. Dezember 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Oh, entweder im Kleriker-Lager, nachdem fuer das eine Maedel in den Archiven das eine Buch organisiert hat und ein paar Tage spaeter nochmal bei ihr vorbei schaut, oder du findest einfach eines von den "verwitterten Photos". Ich frage auch nur, weil das einer zeitaufwendigsten Quests ist. Man muss 10 Buecher finden aber es gibt keine Questmarker. Stattdessen kommt jedes Buch mit einem Photo von der Location, wo das naechste Buch versteckt ist. Die muss man dann anhand der Umgebungsmerkmale finden und dort nach dem naechsten Hinweis suchen. Das dauert schon ein wenig ... zumindest bei mir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eigenartig...  das Buch habe ich ihr schon längst gebracht, trotzdem gibt sie keinerlei Hinweise auf diese Quest. Auch nach 10x schlafen gibt es keinen neuen Dialog. Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass ich Outlaw bin? Outlaws sind bei den Klerikern ja überhaupt nicht willkommen.

Habe gerade mal im Inventar nachgeschaut, habe eins von diesen "verwitterten Photos".


----------



## MrFob (12. Dezember 2017)

ikron777 schrieb:


> Eigenartig...  das Buch habe ich ihr schon längst gebracht, trotzdem gibt sie keinerlei Hinweise auf diese Quest. Auch nach 10x schlafen gibt es keinen neuen Dialog. Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass ich Outlaw bin? Outlaws sind bei den Klerikern ja überhaupt nicht willkommen.
> 
> Habe gerade mal im Inventar nachgeschaut, habe eins von diesen "verwitterten Photos".



Hmmmm, kann sein, ich war Kleriker. Wuerde mich aber wundern, da die Quest nicht unbedingt im Sinne der Kleriker aufgezogen ist und weil sie ziemlich coole Infos gibt, egal fuer welche Fraktion man ist. Koennte auch damit zusammenhaengen, welche Dialog-Optionen man auswaehlt, wenn man  ihr das Buch gibt oder so. Keine Ahnung.


----------

